# Frage zu freiem Webspace



## A-lux (31. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

 Ich habe eine .com Domain bei Evanzo angelemdet und möchte nun meine Domain auf freiem Webspace parken, event. bei Arcor. Kann mir jemand erklären wie ich meine Daten da unterkriege?
 Danke,
 Kent


----------

